# New Style Chevy Trucks vs. New Style GMC Trucks



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

In your opinion wich truck looks better, the new style Chevy trucks or the new style GMC trucks? Both trucks are very good looking trucks IMO. But I personal think the new style GMC trucks look better than than the new style Chevy trucks. I don't like how the new style Chevy truck's bumper hangs down sow far. I also like the new style GMC truck's grill and head lights better. Another thing I like better on the new style GMC trucks better is that on the tail lights the back up light is on the bottom and not in the middle like the new style Chevy trucks. I'm not saying I don't like the new style Chevy trucks, I just think the new style GMC trucks look better. If anybody has any pictures of the new style Chevy truck and the new style GMC trucks side by side please poste them.


----------



## x.system (Aug 3, 2009)

I've always liked the GMC's a little more than the Chevy's but I would own either.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

I think if you switched all the badging around I think about 65% of people would think it was that truck


----------



## overtime (Nov 5, 2009)

on the GMC like the grille more I dont care for so much chome on the grille. that what i see around here anyways. I dont own one yet. soon maybe. haha


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

GMC, like the grille and lights so much better


----------



## jscan (Nov 24, 2009)

the chevy trucks look more like an actual work truck, the gmc has a more refined look, ie; the front bumper of the chevy truck has the two front sides that are chrome only and the gmc has a continous flow across the front...a little cleaner looking in my opinion...now i am talking about the new boddy styles 07 and up.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

GMC for sure. The overall look of the front of the new Chevys is fugly at best


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS (Feb 20, 2009)

Dont like them at all I love the classic edition Gmc


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I love the looks of my 08 Chevy HD. I am going to paint all the chrome up front to match the truck. The big chrome bumper caps are a bit much for me.


----------



## Polarisrider (Sep 4, 2009)

If were talkin an HD truck like a 2500 or a 3500 then a chevy looks better. that hood is awesome looking. However if were talkin 1500's then GMC looks better in my opinion.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Where are all the chevy guys.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I love my GMC but alot of people think it's a Ford.:realmad:


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

damn JDDave that is one sweet lookin ride! I thought about trading in my 07 Chevy on a NBS GMC just because i loved the style- but i kept my LBZ cuz it doesn't have the emissions rules and DPF


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

GMC Hands down!


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

Beautiful truck JDDave, I picked a white GMC too:


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Really nice truck JDDave. I never thought the new gmc looked like the new fords, but now that you mention it. I could see people that don't know trucks could mistake it for a ford. GMC has been taking the conservative road with the styling of their new trucks. Chevy has been trying to set the trend not follow others. I still think the chevy trucks look better than the gmc. I better even things up with some pics of my chevy.


----------

